# One black hooded and one PEW/Himilayan need home by December



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Both are very friendly with people, but they are bonded extremely well, and dont get along well with other rats, so they would have to go together. Also, if you would want them to bond with others, it would probably be a good idea to get Pin fixed, seeing as he is the leader and Carmello follows his lead.








They are brothers, and are going to be a year old on January 27. The black Hooded is Pin and the PEW/Himi is Carmello.

I live in Hillman, MI and i can only travel about three hours out of the way, but rat training may be a possibility. I only have until December to re-home these two boys and two females that i have, but i may have a home for them already.

If you are interested, email me or send me a PM here.
[email protected]

Thanks, Emily


----------

